# Closing in on 24,000



## HMF (May 9, 2018)

*We currently have 23, 984 members.*
*
16 more to go to get to 24,000!
*
*Tell your friends to join us!*


----------



## HMF (May 10, 2018)

*23, 994*


----------



## David S (May 11, 2018)

Looks like we are here.  Awesome.

David


----------



## HMF (May 11, 2018)

*24,002*


----------



## Old Mud (May 11, 2018)

Ya must being something right !!


----------



## RandyM (May 11, 2018)




----------



## HMF (May 14, 2018)

*24,026*


----------



## Dave Paine (May 16, 2018)

How many people participate on a regular basis?

A count of folks who registered at the 24,000+ mark may feel good, but I think a better count is the number of folks who participate on a regular basis.

I expect the statistics of the folks who are regular participants would be less than 100 and sad to say whatever the number is, I do not see this increasing at the rate of the folks who register.


----------



## HMF (May 16, 2018)

About 1600 people participated since Jan. 2018.
The number is increasing...I would say 1 in 10.
These numbers are simlar to other large machinist forums.
We have 24,049 members.


----------



## vtcnc (May 16, 2018)

Nelson said:


> About 1600 people participated since Jan. 2018.
> The number is increasing...I would say 1 in 10.
> These numbers are simlar to other large machinist forums.
> We have 24,049 members.



All great news Nelson! Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray C (May 17, 2018)

You know what happens now...   We work toward 25,000!


----------



## HMF (May 17, 2018)

*24,055
We know that MANY of the new members are participating.
Just look at the number of messages and posts increasing!*

*Forum statistics*
Threads     54,600
Messages  520,089


----------



## David S (May 17, 2018)

All of us here should encourage others to post / contribute, even if they feel shy or their projects aren't all that interesting or important.

David


----------



## RandyM (May 18, 2018)

David S said:


> All of us here should encourage others to post / contribute, even if they feel shy or their projects aren't all that interesting or important.
> 
> David



I agree David. There really is no reason to be shy. We all have something to contribute and say.  The whole point of this site is to share, learn, and have fun. We just have to understand that there are as many view points on a subject as there are members and none of which are wrong. This is our hobby and again are here to have fun and enjoy. Every member has something interesting to share, I guarantee it.


----------



## HMF (May 18, 2018)

*24,065 and climbing...*

*We need to not only encourage, but insure that newcomers feel safe and comfortable posting questions and machining concerns on here. That means tolerance and kindness must always be of the first order. They must feel that they are not being "swallowed up" by those with superior knowledge, experience, and skills.  The above seems somewhat simplistic, but with this many members of differing skills levels, it really isn't. *

*We have, regrettably, had a rash of "chest thumping" and "my expertise trumps your expertise" in the past.  This is counterproductive to the mission of our site. Fortunately, some of the major offenders have been sent on their way.  The objective is always to help members get things accomplished, and that goal is second to none. *


----------



## HMF (Jun 4, 2018)

*Forum statistics*
Threads55,055
Messages524,095
*Members24,211*


----------

